

Is there a blog about startups and new technology from Asia? - mtw

i am especially curious on what is done in Japan, China, South korea or Taiwan. is there an equivalent to techcrunch or RW/W [...put your favorite tech blog here], or is innovation all in the US?
======
iamyoohoo
I know of one from India - watblog.com

